# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Suggestions what to seal/stain/paint fence with ?

## globalmark

Hi guys  
just wanting to know what do most people seal there fence with .
last time I built a fence in the UK just soaked the posts in creosote overnight then put in the ground and paint the rest with creosote when up . 
I am aware can get diggers creosote alternative but as far as I can see that is only for unground portion of posts  . What about rest of fence ?
Uk creosote could be got on light brown or dark brown colours .  
Any suggestions , will be treated pine and cypress posts ,  
want a a brown colour not black like most creosote alternatives in Aus , something that soaks in , not a surface paint or varnish . For the posts before in put ground and whole fence .. 
Pall I know of is Silkins products but that's expensive compare to UK creosote type stuff ? 
Thanks Mark

----------


## Marc

I think you should import UK creosote.  :Wink:

----------


## globalmark

Hi yes 
I would love to ,but don't think they would allow through customs as flammable , but even in the UK cannot get the old recipe as was carcinogenic so they changed it slightly years ago to be safer for environment and people , creocote is now what most people call it . I found even in NZ they sell fence sealers but here in Aus seems just decking oil , nothing specifically for fences . Must cost a fortune if have long fences ??

----------


## METRIX

Walpamur 4L Ironbark Fence Finish I/N 1450177 | Bunnings Warehouse 
Spray this cabots on, I have seen TP done with Blackburn colour, looked awesome.  Compare - Cabots 
Or this if you want to hide the grain Timbercolour - Cabots 
Or this in Ebony or Charcoal NaturalStain | Long Lasting, Semi-Transparent Stain, Transforms Timber Colour

----------


## globalmark

Hi Metrix  
thanks ks for those suggestions , I have read heaps about these sorts products here.  
The Intergrain natural stain seems to be the best and last longest but apparently still needs to be redone every 9-12months and at $100+ can that gets pricey pretty quick ..
definately don't want to hide the grain. 
The fence finish I will check out thanks , but a several  makes fence finish  I have read about is supposed to be left over paints mixed together and thinned down .. And doesn't last long and gets washed out in the rain and has to be re coated  every few months ?
But I will check out thanks for suggestions ! 
anyone else use anything that lasts and soaks in gives nice brown and not paint ? 
thanks Mark

----------


## joynz

The Whirlpool forum had a discussion about using sump oil, with or without kero or some other solvent, to paint fences.  Not sure about the colour.  Link below:  http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/2220028

----------


## METRIX

> The Whirlpool forum had a discussion about using sump oil, with or without kero or some other solvent, to paint fences.  Not sure about the colour.  Link below:  http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/2220028

  It's actually illegal to use used sump oil for that purpose, this is because it contains rather nasty chemicals derived from the original product, and created during the combustion process, if you coat it in sump oil for starters it will stink, if your neighbors complain you could find yourself in a bit of bother with the Dept of the Environment, below is an extract form their site.  *Used motor oil is hazardous*  Motor oil picks up a variety of hazardous contaminants when used in  engines and transmissions. These contaminants include lead, cadmium,  chromium, arsenic, dioxins, benzene and polycyclic aromatics. If used  motor oil and the contaminants it contains are disposed of  inappropriately and released into the environment, they can harm humans,  plants, animals, fish and shellfish.  
  In water, oil is a visible pollutant, floating as a scum on the  surface. This oil scum can stop sunlight and oxygen from getting into  the water, affecting fish and water plants. It can kill fish, frogs and  other animals that breathe from the water's surface.  
  Low temperature burning of used oil can create airborne pollutants  that can get into people's lungs and have adverse health effects.   *Inappropriate disposal*  Unfortunately, not all used motor oil is disposed of appropriately in  Australia. Used motor oil ends up in landfill when put into containers  in household garbage bins. Inappropriate uses include pouring onto  weeds, spraying on roads as a dust suppressant, cleaning tools and  protecting timber posts and fences from termites. These practices are  harmful because the used oil can then enter the soil and leach through  to contaminate ground water.
  Storing containers of used oil in sheds on farms and in garages  creates a fire hazard. It is also dangerous to store used oil in  containers for long periods of time. Many materials can degrade when in  contact with used oil, increasing the risk of a spill.  http://www.environment.gov.au/system...hy-recycle.pdf 
The LEAD group also frowns upon sump oil used for this purpose, we need to recycle used sump oil correctly to get it out of the environment, there is already enough nasty chemicals floating around, use a proper coating products designed for timber fences, such as the ones listed above, also think of your neighbors, do you really think they would appreciate you using toxic chemicals, when there are safe water based alternated available.  
If the children have already been playing near the fence then I would highly recommend that you ask the GP to carry out blood lead testing.
The amount of lead in sump oil varies but can be extremely high so you are quite right to ask the question.
Sump oil is not legally useable as a pesticide but it is an unfortunate fact that most Australians think "she'll be right mate" on such practices. The degree to which this fence is a health issue for your particular children (or for pets) is highly dependent on their ages, nutritional status and level of hand to mouth activity. Thus I recommend blood lead testing as your first step, because the lead in their blood will be a marker for their exposure to the other toxic (including carcinogenic) components of sump oil. I'm very happy to send you, if you request it, our info pack which will help you and the doctor to interpret any blood lead results and I'd be keen for you to let me know the results in case they may need further follow-up.

----------


## globalmark

Hi JOYNZ and MATRIX  
yes i I am aware of the sump oil , but really not something I would every use , used to work overseas and they painted jetty with boat diesel couple times a year and stunk for 2 weeks . Really not great idea for environment legal or not .
i understand while reading all the forums why people in Australia do paint with sump oil as there just doesn't seem to be products available here without spending a fortune .. 
Think I need to start new business and import the new environmentally CREOSOTE ,Creocote, Ecocote, cuprinol, etc .As cheap and works really well . Maybe doesn't have the great UV protection like decking oil , but it's a fence so really doesn't matter. As long as nice brown colour wood is treated anyway. .??

----------


## joynz

[QUOTE=METRIX;964193] It's actually illegal to use used sump oil for that purpose, this is because it contains rather nasty chemicals derived from the original product, and created during the combustion process, if you coat it in sump oil for starters it will stink, if your neighbors complain you could find yourself in a bit of bother with the Dept of the Environment, below is an extract form their site. 
    Thank you Metrix for that vital warning about the dangers of sump oil and the explanation of it being illegal.  Much appreciated.  
There's a lot to be said for modern safety standards.  A good reminder that traditional  ways are not _always_ best.

----------


## METRIX

> Hi JOYNZ and MATRIX  
> yes i I am aware of the sump oil , but really not something I would every use , used to work overseas and they painted jetty with boat diesel couple times a year and stunk for 2 weeks . Really not great idea for environment legal or not .
> i understand while reading all the forums why people in Australia do paint with sump oil as there just doesn't seem to be products available here without spending a fortune .. 
> Think I need to start new business and import the new environmentally CREOSOTE ,Creocote, Ecocote, cuprinol, etc .As cheap and works really well . Maybe doesn't have the great UV protection like decking oil , but it's a fence so really doesn't matter. As long as nice brown colour wood is treated anyway. .??

  Most popular finish we do for timber fences during reno's is clean them and spray them with Weathershield type paint, sprays on very easily and quickly, lasts for years with no maintenance (5 years or more), UV resistant and changes the entire look of the fence, also allows dirt etc to be cleaned of easily, doesn't cost much, you can use cheaper brands such as British Paints if you like, does the same job, most popular colours are charcoal , gunmetals.

----------


## globalmark

Hi Metrix  
weathersheild type paint , is that like Accent fence finish or British paint fence finish ? As I heard that is sort left over paints watered down ?
or 
is that something different , can you recommend brand and type ? 
Didnt really want a paint but seems like paint or decking oil is only option and decking oils need to be redone every 9-12 months ..
can I use these paints on a new fence , have only got posts in the ground so far so if could paint the rails / pailings (horizontal pailings we are doing) before putting up would be great , 
but many products say wait 4-6 weeks for tannins to come out wood first .  
Thanks mark ..

----------


## METRIX

> Hi Metrix  
> weathersheild type paint , is that like Accent fence finish or British paint fence finish ? As I heard that is sort left over paints watered down ?
> or 
> is that something different , can you recommend brand and type ? 
> Didnt really want a paint but seems like paint or decking oil is only option and decking oils need to be redone every 9-12 months ..
> can I use these paints on a new fence , have only got posts in the ground so far so if could paint the rails / pailings (horizontal pailings we are doing) before putting up would be great , 
> but many products say wait 4-6 weeks for tannins to come out wood first .  
> Thanks mark ..

  Any of these, they all do the same job, I would spray the fence once it's finished, you won't use as much paint, and it gets into all the little bits and pieces, if it's a pine fence, give it a few weeks to weather then spray it, low sheen is the way to go.. 
Fence finish is rubbish, that's why it's so cheap.  Dulux Weathershield 4L Low Sheen Vivid White Exterior Paint I/N 1400227 | Bunnings Warehouse  British Paints 4 Seasons 6L Low Sheen Extra Bright Exterior Paint I/N 1420501 | Bunnings Warehouse  Taubmans Endure 10L Accent Matt Exterior Paint I/N 1540403 | Bunnings Warehouse  Taubmans Sunproof 10L Low Sheen White Exterior Paint I/N 1540318 | Bunnings Warehouse  British Paints Professional 15L White Exterior Low Sheen Paint I/N 1420463 | Bunnings Warehouse 
Or any other brand from trade outlets. 
And a gun to do it  Bosch 280W 0.11 L/min Portable Paint Sprayer I/N 1660351 | Bunnings Warehouse  Bosch 280W 1.8L/min Portable Paint Sprayer I/N 1660353 | Bunnings Warehouse  Paint Sprayer Wagner W140p Power Sprayer I/N 1667215 | Bunnings Warehouse

----------


## globalmark

Hi Metrix  
thanks for all that info , I will have a look into it see if it will suit is , but end of the day the misses has the final say , and as we are doing horizontal pailings or slats .. Not sure paint will look right ..
thanks mark

----------


## Marc

Mm ... after all that ... my suggestion.
Use colorbond fencing and attach diagonally alternating two colours, like rivergum green and smooth cream. :2thumbsup:

----------


## globalmark

Hi Marc  
thanks for suggestions however materials already bought and posts in the ground , didn't think so hard to get a fence sealer .. Maybe next time will go for colorbond , but missus doesn't like that correlated metal much any colour so that's also decision done , maybe will get cole panels in the gate to save weight .. 
Cheers mark

----------


## METRIX

> Mm ... after all that ... my suggestion.
> Use colorbond fencing and attach diagonally alternating two colours, like rivergum green and smooth cream.

  Sorry Marc, 
If I never see another Green and or Cream colorbond fence again it will be too soon :Russian roulette:  
I was talking to my painter the other day, he said if he never has to paint another place with heritage Green or Cream again he would be happy, he hates seeing it and painting it on, there was a big thing for Heritage Green and Cream in the 90's, from all the project home builders, it was everywhere, and it didn't even suit 99% of the houses as they had zero heritage features, just some dodgy stick on aluminum pieces on the windows and a post with a corner bracket on it if you were lucky. 
Colorbond have some really nice new colors, it's a shame to overlook these for green or cream, colors like Wallaby, Mangrove, Basalt, are modern and in keeping with today's architecture.
Personally I hate CB fences, they are like a frypan in the summer, They do have their place, but I prefer timber. 
.

----------


## Marc

Ha ha, agree, I was being sarcastic thinking your efforts went astray.

----------

